# Whiskey Tasting Event



## Vecsus (Aug 27, 2005)

Looking for a little adivce/feedback for a whiskey tasting event I am attending on 24 June. First off, what is the etiquette for the tasting itself? I've been to wine tastings before and done the whole sip-and-spit thing but I am not sure about whiskey. I'd hate to spit out a sip of good 20-year old single malt but I don't want to get hammered halfway through the evening.

My second question concerns clothing. It's an evening tasting on a yacht so I'm torn between a nice MTM suit (of which I have several - solids, stripes, navys, tans, charcoals, greys, etc) and one of my MTM navy blazers over a pair of tan gabardine trousers. My wife and I are going with another couple and all three are asking me for guidance on what to expect and what to wear since I am more in tune with this sort of thing. I am reluctant to admit I have no clue so I am seeking some input from people that know about these things. 

As a side note: any other members here going to the Whiskey Cruise in DC on 24 June? If so I would love to meet up and say hi.


----------



## Lebewohl (May 21, 2009)

Vecsus said:


> Looking for a little adivce/feedback for a whiskey tasting event I am attending on 24 June. First off, what is the etiquette for the tasting itself? I've been to wine tastings before and done the whole sip-and-spit thing but I am not sure about whiskey. I'd hate to spit out a sip of good 20-year old single malt but I don't want to get hammered halfway through the evening.


The whiskey tastings I've been to offer a good deal of food and bottled water so make sure you eat and stay hydrated. No spitting at any of the ones I've been to. Despite all these precautions, I always get drunk at these. I never understood whiskey tastings where there are many whiskeys to try - there's only so much a palette can take. As for dress, I'm not the best to handle that part.


----------

